# Cheddar, Swiss, and Provolone, along w/ some Nuts. QVIEW



## thunderdome (Dec 30, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted and thought i'd share a few pics. I didn't get enough but I got some.  For Christmas this year money was a little tight (wife just had our first baby), so for gifts I thought I'd cold smoke some cheese, and also smoke some nuts to give as gifts.

 

Here is the mixture I made for the nuts. Pecans halves, Almonds, and Peanuts. I got the recipe from someone on here. It has honey, butter, brown sugar, some cayenne, and salt.

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4385.jpg​

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4386.jpg
 

Here they were out of the smoker. Smoked at 240 w/ some mesquite lump.

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4387.jpg

I can't say they were a success just because the lump I used wasn't the greatest for this (just didn't have any other fuel at the time). SO the strong mesquite flavor attacked the honey and really stuck with it. The mixture/seasoning was excellent though, so next time it's hickory.

Here is the cheese, I didn't get a shot of the provolone, but I made my cold smoker out of a tin can and soldering iron (here is the youtube link I got it from). Used Apple Wood dust, and some hickory chips. Smoked for about 2 hours per side.

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4494.jpg

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4495.jpg

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/... STYLE RIBS/?action=view&current=IMG_4496.jpg

I can't comment on how it turned out yet...it's been vacuum packed and is mellowing for the 10-14 days now. I'm getting real curious though since I gave it as gifts w/o trying it first....
 ​


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great. I did the same thing but I did Summer Sausage, Cheese, and Rub


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds great man, youv'e got Hickory Farms beat any day. Congratulations on the addition to the family.


----------



## mrsb (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope it turns out good.  I am trying my hand at it today as birthday gifts for my dad and sister.  I'm excited

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

That cheese looks perfect!!!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2010)

First off congrats on the new baby. Was it a boy or a girl. Doesn't really matter as long as the baby is HEALTHY. Now thats is sometime the best gifts that you can give is fresh made food. Maybe next time you could post a pic of the baby too. you know with a fork in their hands.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby!  The color on that cheese is beautiful!  The nuts look good, too. The smoke taste always seems, to me, to change for a day or two, could get better. Giving food you make yourself is one of the best things in the world!!  don't sell yourself, short, there.  I smoked meat and made sauce for gifts this year, and next year after I've played with my new AMS and foodsaver (Huge thanks to Squirrel and Mudduck!),  I'll be doing hardly any Xmas shopping other than for pork, chuckies and cheese!  Cheers! and Happy 2011!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Fabulous!!!

I like the "Creative Engineering" for the smoke gen!!!

Todd


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats on a great looking smoke. The cheese really shows the smoke effect. It's all good my friend.


----------

